# Top 200 Games of All Time



## Vivi (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is Gameinformers list of the top 200 games of all time.

1. The Legend of Zelda (NES, 1987)
2. Super Mario Bros. (NES, 1985)
3. Tetris (PC, 1984)
4. Grand Theft Auto III (PS2, 2001)
5. Half-Life 2 (PC, 2004)
6. Doom (PC, 1993)
7. Metroid (NES, 1986)
8. Final Fantasy III (SNES, 1994)
9. Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES, 1990)
10. Ms. Pac-Man (Coin-op, 1981)
11. World of Warcraft (PC, 2004)
12. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES, 1992)
13. Super Mario 64 (N64, 1996)
14. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (PS3/360/PC, 2007)
15. Final Fantasy VII (PS, 1997)
16. Mike Tyson


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7294453/1/

Thanks for posting the whole list though?


----------



## Marcus (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, Earthbound at 113!?!
I disagree, but wow, apart from that, couldn't agree more 
Didn't see AC on it though?
Did I miss it?


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd say that's pretty accurate :3


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 30, 2009)

Where's Super Mario Galaxy?  That is the best game ever!!


----------



## Vivi (Nov 30, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> Where's Super Mario Galaxy?  That is the best game ever!!


51. Super Mario Galaxy (Wii, 2007)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Wow, Earthbound at 113!?!
> I disagree, but wow, apart from that, couldn't agree more
> Didn't see AC on it though?
> Did I miss it?


Because AC doesn't belong there?

@Wii Master: F3 Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Lobo (Nov 30, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Here is Gameinformers list of the top 200 games of all time.
> 
> 1. The Legend of Zelda (NES, 1987)
> 2. Super Mario Bros. (NES, 1985)
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 30, 2009)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
AC doesn't deserve to be anywhere above 300.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 30, 2009)

then you fix it 
good luck coming up with 100 more games


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 30, 2009)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> then you fix it
> good luck coming up with 100 more games


I just know that there are many good games that deserve to be above Animal Crossing. I don't feel like typing them all out to please you. And the list doesn't need to be fixed.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't really like this list.  Legend of Zelda shouldn't be anywhere near the top 5.  Link to the Past was better.  It also doesn't deserve number one either.  The magazine obviously had their nostalgia goggles on.  And how the hell did Deus Ex only get 48?  Also, Call of Duty 1 should be ranked a little higher.

Oh and btw, Half Life 2 should be switched around with Half Life.  I think the first one was a little better.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I don't really like this list.  Legend of Zelda shouldn't be anywhere near the top 5.  ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 30, 2009)

No kirby games? seriously? noob


----------



## Vivi (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, I was surprised when I saw that Ocarina of Time was number 20.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 1, 2009)

Spoiler please.

Yay Half-Life 2 is there.

My cpu can run this to the full extent, so I'm playing it now.  ALYX WON'T APPEAR WHEN I GET TO THAT ROOM D;<

How did Legend of Zelda honestly get to 1 though...


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 1, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Spoiler please.
> 
> Yay Half-Life 2 is there.
> 
> ...


God knows, I would have thought it would be Counter-Strike or something.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 1, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I expected an FPS too. I'm surprised Splinter Cell even made it. I'm a SC fan, but the game is pretty much underground imho.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 1, 2009)

Only number 79 :r


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 1, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Splinter Cell Chaos Theory is the *censored.2.0*.  I loved that game so much.


----------



## Zex (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the list overall, lots of Nintendo too. But I believe that OOT should at least be in the top 20, if not 10.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 1, 2009)

Elite Beat Agents isn't even on the list?! Nor is Super Smash Bros. Brawl?! WTF?! >_>


----------



## Zex (Dec 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Elite Beat Agents isn't even on the list?! Nor is Super Smash Bros. Brawl?! WTF?! >_>


I never played EBA, but it looked so *censored.2.0*ty. Im sorry to say.

Brawl was considered the worst smash game, even though I loved it. I do believe it considered a spot on the list, but that's most likely the reason it was not.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 1, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EBA was a great game, you really should play it. And, no, Brawl was considered the _best_. It got better ratings than Melee (which means nothing, but if you want a source there you go). All the tourneyfags just hated Brawl because it was slower and a lot of the "competitive" elements were taken out of the game. >_> VIDEO GAMES WERE MADE FOR _FUN_, NOT FOR TOURNAMENTS. GET OVER IT.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2009)

Jak 3 > All.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, maybe their idea of fun is tournaments, huh?
As for EBA, meh, played it, didn't really like it.


----------



## Nic (Dec 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, a lot of the MLG (Major League Gaming) play Melee then Brawl.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 1, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but you can have fun without playing in tournaments, too. I'd no doubt have fun in a tournament (provided that no stages or items were banned), but I can have just as much, if not more, fun playing at home.


----------



## John102 (Dec 1, 2009)

Prince of Persia: Sands of time, that brings back some memories....

5 out of the top 10 were Nintendo made =0

but only 4 out of the top 200 are from this gen consoles.

What can we conclude has happened about Nintendo's effort into making games over the years?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 1, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Prince of Persia: Sands of time, that brings back some memories....
> 
> 5 out of the top 10 were Nintendo made =0
> 
> ...


We can conclude that this list sucks.


----------



## Horus (Dec 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Elite Beat Agents isn't even on the list?! Nor is Super Smash Bros. Brawl?! WTF?! >_>


JUST LOOK AT ALL THE WII GAMES, OWAIT I ONLY SAW LIKE 2 WHEN I SCANNED THROUGH THE LIST, WHY WOULD THAT BE? LMAO

STILL LOLing AT YOUR TOURNEYFAG BULL *censored.2.0*


----------



## John102 (Dec 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, we can conclude that opinions are opinions and the people making the list don't rate wii and ds games high on their list of good games.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 1, 2009)

EBA looked terrible. And when I played this, I rejected it harder then Sonic Heroes.

Horus, you saw Wii games? I skimmed and only noticed nostalgic games and ecksbawcks.


----------



## Horus (Dec 1, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> EBA looked terrible. And when I played this, I rejected it harder then Sonic Heroes.
> 
> Horus, you saw Wii games? I skimmed and only noticed nostalgic games and ecksbawcks.


It's quite funny, I searched for the word "Wii" and only found 2 games, they were Twilight Princess and Mario Galaxy. 


200 games Tye, and there are only two Wii games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 1, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that they don't have many Wii games. They don't have many current generation games period. This list is more of a "top 200 most influential games" than a "top 200 bet games" list.


----------



## Micah (Dec 1, 2009)

Wii is this-gen now. It doesn't have to nostalgia factor yet that the past systems have.


----------



## Horus (Dec 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why newer games like KH2 and Halo are on there? This is what I'm talking about, the Wii sucks good sir.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you're basing your "proof" on a top 200 games list that most people aren't even agreeing with? Lol.

Why don't you go back and read the posts of mine that you never bothered to read.


----------



## Horus (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biased forum is still biased, most lists are like this with like 3 Wii games at most.

And why would I waste my time?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2009)

Zelda? Number 1? Bull *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 4, 2009)

Kinda iffy about the list, I think some deserve to be on there some don't. Really disagree with The Legend of Zelda being number one though, it's not even the best Zelda game let alone the best game ever.


----------

